# Finished day 55



## Pat_H (Aug 31, 2000)

I can't tell you how much my life has changed in the last 55 days since I started listening to the CD's. I used to take 3-4 immodium tabs a day, now I take 1 sometimes 2. I no longer have reflux at all. I have very little gas. Some days I have some but I think normal people get some gas. I have not taken gas x in weeks. I don't remember if I've taken any at all since I've started the cd's. I think I am calmer and more relaxed. I used to wake up a lot at night and go to the bathroom, usually to urinate and sometimes with D. Now I only occasionally have to get up to urinate. I sleep better. This is a miracle!!!!!!!!!. I still have very loose stools but only 1-2 times a day. Very cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am looking forward to the next 45 nights and for continued improvement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

VERY COOL Pat!!!! Life is getting better, eh? This is good to hear. I agree with you 100 percent about being calmer and more relaxed. That has been the biggest improvement for me too. I'm happy for you. These tapes are a godsend.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Congratulations Pat! I'm SO glad the cd's are working for you! It feels wonderful when you see improvement







I hope the CD's keep doing their thing for you!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This is great news, Pat!I am sure it will get better and better - I know I would spend anywhere from 4 hours or so a day on the pot with bad cramps and D - so you are getting there!Feel free to join us over here anytime for pep talks and support!We are all here to help along the journey to feeling better.







Take care.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah for you. I am JEALOUS!!! Keep up the great progress.Take careKat


----------



## 17460 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey Kit Kat... Sorry to butt in, but I want you to feel good! I noticed a couple of posts from Aurora a little while back, about being a "late starter", which I took to mean someone like me, who did the program and had changes, but really not a lot until towards the end of the program. I am better (80-85%) for sure, but wanted 90-95% if possible. Anyhow, she said Mike had recommended going back to day 68 and listening to the rest of the program again from there. So, I did that and am seeing even more improvement (day 93)! Maybe you have been done with the program long enough to try this or to start the whole program again (Marilyn went through it 3 times, I think)?


----------



## Pat_H (Aug 31, 2000)

Thanks guys. Your encouragement means a lot.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yep, IM and Pat - I did it 3 times - yep count'em, 3 times!!! I was a hard nut to crack!Thank the Lord I did not give up trying... I was one of the LONGEST persons to respond, and that's why I keep postin' - be like Winston Churchill - Never Give Up!!!







xx


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Excellent news Pat - the reduction of anxiety makes such a difference (I can now leave the house and enjoy life!).... some-times you don't know how bad you have been until you start feeling better! Enjoy and 2nd part of the programme....


----------



## Pat_H (Aug 31, 2000)

I really didn't think that I had much anxiety in my life. I never missed work because of IBS. I just didn't think that was my problem. I guess that is why I didn't order the cd's sooner. But after trying many different meds, etc. I just decided to give it a try. It's amazing!!! I look forward to listening each evening. Thanks again for the encouragement.


----------

